# Driver and passanger windows stuck and not rolling up/down



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Just try first a simple thing. Just disconnect the battery for a couple minutes then put it back and see if this "fixes" the issue..


----------



## evs (Jun 23, 2017)

I tried disconnecting the negative battery cable for a few minutes and it did not work. :/ I have also checked all transparent fuses.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Seems strange you'd have problems on both sides at the same time. Was any work done on the car? I'm thinking something got pulled.


----------



## evs (Jun 23, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Seems strange you'd have problems on both sides at the same time. Was any work done on the car? I'm thinking something got pulled.


I know, right? Nothing was done on this car. The last problem I had was the famous negative battery cable, but this was over a year ago, the car was working fine until now. I think this problem is with a module connected to the BCM or something. I do not think it has to do with the motors pushing the windows. And as I mentioned, the pointers in the panel also stopped working at the same time.


----------



## evs (Jun 23, 2017)

*Update 1:*

The problem is intermittent - it comes and goes. A few days back the problem vanished and the car was completely normal, now it's back. I am guessing it has something to do with the negative cable I changed months back. The question is: why did it take so long to happen?


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

did you run it thru the ring sensor?


----------

